# Extreme Gassiness



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had Nova for a little over a year. She was remarkably gassy when I adopted her, had been eating IAMS her whole life and I attributed it to that. She's been on various grain free foods over the past year, but unfortunately there has been no improvement in the gas. Info: 

Food's we've tried: 
BB Wilderness
Acana
Taste of the Wild
Wellness Core
Before Grain 
Darford Zero G
Fromm (not the grain free kind, though) 
Back to Basics

Protein sources she's been exposed to: 
Lamb
Chicken
Turkey
Salmon/Whitefish
Beef
Pork
Venison
Duck
maybe rabbit... not 100%, and she's been on every formula of Taste of the Wild, so all of those too. 

Raw: 
Chicken, beef, venison, pork. 

I have not tried a totally raw diet, which I would like to eventually but don't have the means currently. Does anyone have any other suggestions of things to try? I'm open to pro-biotics, supplements, other brands of food, etc. Cost isn't really a factor, though I would prefer not to spend $100/month on her kibble alone.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Check with your vet however a friend of mine with a Dane gives GasX. Gas is normal for some dogs and better that it comes out than the associated problems.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley had no gas until I put her on a raw diet. I still feed her dog food every once in awhile and every time I do, she has gas...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The only time mine had really bad gas was when I fed them white fish - never again!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sometimes Riley gets gas and it's HORRIBLE! lol

My vet said to give him gas-x and it works!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Both my standards were EXTREMELY gassy until I switched them to Fromm Four Star foods, they are also given yogurt daily (plain).....no more gas at all.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The vet knows about the problem but since she was already on grain free food he didn't really have any suggestions. Does anyone know the dosage for gasX? 

I don't have access to Fromm in my area. She was on the chicken a la veg and that didn't help, but I haven't tried grain free Fromm because I can't find it here. I'm working on becoming a Fromm dealer though, so that could be a possibility in the near future. 

She's gassy all the time, all day every day. She's really mopey a lot and I'm wondering if it's because her stomach always feels funny. I know if I were that gassy there's no way I would feel good. 

I just started her on a NB LID duck and garbanzo bean. So far, no improvement but she's only been fully on it for a few days. She's been on 30-40% protein kibble since I've had her and I was wondering if that could be causing it. This is 22% so we will see.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Phoenix was a very stinky boy. I started putting a tablespoon of yogurt in his food every night and it fixed it. I could really tell the days I forgot the yogurt. Worth a try. Cheap n easy!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've given her yogurt on occasion, but never consistently. Definitely worth a try. Any specific brand you recommend?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I would definitely use a Greek yogurt that is plain (less sugar - tastes like sour cream) and fat free. I've used Chobani, but there are other Greek yogurt brands that are also good.

It also helps when transitioning foods.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I used the plain greek. I didn't worry too much about the fat part. I think it was 2% fat. I know I would like it better so he must! I did it for some months and don't seem to need it any more. He must have good balance in his tummy. But after he gets the runs we start again.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Just an update: 

I found a Natural Balance formula that cuts out potato and is a single protein source: Duck and Garbanzo Bean. She's been on this for about two weeks, and while the gas isn't completely gone yet she has dramatically improved. I haven't tried yogurt yet, since I wanted to do one thing at a time, but I can deal with what's going on now. 

Thanks for all the tips everyone!


----------

